# Hunts in the Durham area?



## Princess Jess (23 December 2013)

Just wondering which are the hunts local to Durham? I run the Durham University Equestrian Club and a few of us were thinking of getting hirelings for a days hunting after the holidays...wondered if anyone could recommend a local hunt and the best place to hire from?


----------



## Isbister (23 December 2013)

Princess Jess said:



			Just wondering which are the hunts local to Durham? I run the Durham University Equestrian Club and a few of us were thinking of getting hirelings for a days hunting after the holidays...wondered if anyone could recommend a local hunt and the best place to hire from?
		
Click to expand...

That's a capital idea. There are several hunts in your area (depending on how far you are prepared to travel) who I am sure would be most appreciative of your support. Arranging the hirelings could be a problem however, but the secretaries will be able to advise.


----------



## Countryman (24 December 2013)

The MFHA website suggests there are 3 registered packs operating in County Durham - the South Durham, the Braes of Derwent, and the Zetland. Don't know much about them personally, except that the South Durham is a very small pack, with very tight country so you might prefer to go with one of the other two. 

Braes of Derwent Hunt: http://www.braes-of-derwent.com/
Master & Chairman: Mr Alan Chapman, 01207 590972.
Hon. Secretary - Mrs Julie Ross, Tel. 01207 503614, Mob. 07772742168

Zetland Hunt : http://www.zetlandhunt.org/
Secretary: Mr Spalding, 01325 730209


----------



## Princess Jess (29 December 2013)

Thank you both - have emailed the secretary, just waiting for a reply now


----------

